# New bird owner, parakeet



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, as mentioned in the title I am a first time bird owner of a green budgie. 
I have only had him a couple days now and wanted to ask some questions to get some info that I could not find when researching.

today I was fixing the top of his cage because it was not attached properly, doing so rattled the cage abit and he got spooked and flew out. After several failed attempts at flying through my wall, he settled down and let me pick him up, and even sat quietly on my finger. After returning him to his cage he later allowed me (after a bit of hesitation) to take him out again, and we practiced the 'step up, step down' command. He did quite well, considering he was a pet store budgie, and im wondering if maybe it was too early too continue training him? Maybe I'm stressing him out?

Also when he was unsuccessfully attempting to fly through my wall he scraped his cere a bit  , there is a small smudge of blood. I did a bit of googling and upon close inspection there are no cracks or anything, it kinda looks like if u fall on asfalt and scrape your skin. Is this anything I should be worried about? He isnt bleeding or anything, theres just a smudge there.

Also, its normal for him to be quiet and not move alot or eat alot when he is new right? He also seems to be closing his eyes like he's sleepy or something.

Just to add something fun, I pulled out my guitar and starting to play and he made some chirping sounds. Not just once, but quite a few times. Does this mean he likes it?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

A couple of tips...if you don't mind.The cage looks reasonably large which is good...but those perches are useless.
Chuck em and put some in the other way round so the bird can fly...one each end,and preferably natural from out a hedgerow.Various thicknesses are good for birds feet.Ash ,sycamore,apple or similar,changed for new every now and then.(Wash em first)
A slice of apple and some occasional greenfood goes down well.

Personally...and I know budgies have been kept on their own for years...I would have two in there.Budgies in the wild are flock birds not solitary.

I shouldn't worry about the knock it doesn't sound serious.


----------



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I also have a swing that was not in the photo. 
I do want to have another budgie in there with him, but from what I read if you have two birds from the start they will bond with each other more then you, so I want to wait until we are better friends.

So you think it's ok that he is already learning to step up? I mean this is only his third day, and when I put my finger in his cage he hopped right on. That's not going to stress him out?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing ok.

I have a pair of conures...he's wary and won't let me touch him,though he tolerates me seeing to food etc without panicking.She's as daft as a brush and completely tame...so the two together thing isn't always correct.She hasn't lost any of her tameness.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Agree with Poohdog about perches, and definitly get him a friend, he'll feel far more confident, happy and safe with a buddy and will probably get to know you faster if he's happy and doesn't feel stressed. Plus I wouldn't be doing to much with the little guy to start with, closing their eyes, looking sleepy and not eating and drinking are all signs of stress. He's very cute though!


----------



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh alright. I think he is quite smart though, he has chirped a few times, and has eaten right in front of me and out of my hand, but he still seems wary. I guess I'll just give him some more time, being that this is his 4th day and he's still mostly sitting around.

I'm going to head to the pet store either tomorrow or monday to get new perches, still not sure if I want to introduce another parakeet quite yet... if he doesn't get any more comfortable in a week or two I definitely will though!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The lads doing very well for just a few days...give him time.
Save your money and cut some branches for perches...the varying thicknesses are beneficial to the birds.


----------



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Would be a good idea, if it weren't for that I live in the suburbs  can't just walk around cutting off tree branches. Am going to get 3 of various thickness, with the addition of his swing and the water and food cups and toys, I would think he has enough. 

Do you know where I might find a good wood perch to have on my desk? So that he has something he feels is 'safe' to sit on outside of his cage. Been looking on amazon and petsmart and I don't really see many options that aren't pvc or plastic.

Thanks for the help btw!


----------



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)




----------

